# 1987 Honda HS55 gas leak



## theologian (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi,
I'm the original owner of a Honda HS55 snow blower which works and runs well. However, it started leaking gasoline - collecting under the carburetor bowl. I replaced the float valve set and all else looked good upon reassembling, but again, after a few uses, it leaked. Perhaps changing the carburetor and insulator gaskets, as well as the spacer may work?
Has anyone shared this type of a gas leak with success in solving?
The blower was purchased back in '87. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Gasoline Carburetor Carb Parts for Honda HS522 HS55 Snow Blower Engine Motor | eBay

for the price just get a new carb, im assuming the needle or seat is damaged


----------



## theologian (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks - I'll no doubt go this route for the price. 
But, should I rule out the gaskets as a source of cause - still? 
And note within the "float valve set" mentioned, was a new needle and spring, part #16011-ZE0-005. How does this or the seat get damaged?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Chances are the needle on the float is being held open by debris that has flowed from the gas tank. You may be able to get away with a thorough carb cleaning, and installing an in-line fuel filter. But if the carb has had water intrusion, and the base metal has been degraded it would be advisable to replace. If you choose to replace, it would also be highly recommendable to install an in-line filter as well to prevent future issues.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

theologian said:


> Thanks - I'll no doubt go this route for the price.
> But, should I rule out the gaskets as a source of cause - still?
> And note within the "float valve set" mentioned, was a new needle and spring, part #16011-ZE0-005. How does this or the seat get damaged?


Sometimes it just a speck of dirt, alcohol degradation of the rubber seat, or old fuel that can make the needle stick.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the fuel degrades the needle to the point where it can no longer make a good tight seal


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

It's the needle valve/ seat in the carb.

Just like the one in a toilet, ever have a leaky running toilet?


----------



## theologian (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks all for the wealth shared. 
Would an OEM carb be a better investment and any source to direct me to for an in-line filter and install?
Neighbors are counting on me again this year - I'm sure!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Insofar as the filter, I believe that your machine uses 1/4" internal diameter fuel line. You should be able to pick that up at a reputable hardware store. You will also need to secure the fuel line to the barbs of the filter. So while you are there, two screw type, or spring type fuel clamps, should be picked up, unless they come with the filter. 

You may be able to pick up and OEM carb online, but not as inexpensive as the one suggested above. Whether it's better or not, I can not speak to.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

theologian said:


> Hi,
> I'm the original owner of a Honda HS55 snow blower which works and runs well. However, it started leaking gasoline - collecting under the carburetor bowl. I replaced the float valve set and all else looked good upon reassembling, but again, after a few uses, it leaked. Perhaps changing the carburetor and insulator gaskets, as well as the spacer may work?
> Has anyone shared this type of a gas leak with success in solving?
> The blower was purchased back in '87. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


There is likely some rust/debris/slime clogging up either the float valve or venting system, either of which can result in a fuel overflow/leak. Assuming the tubes, fittings, and other plastic parts have not perished or cracked. 

While a complete disassembly and through cleaning (ultrasonic tank) might resolve it, fitting a new carb with fresh gaskets will likely do the job with less drama and more speed. A new carb retails for about $67, depending on the specific unit's serial number. They are not hard to remove and replace, and can save a lot of frustration when trying to troubleshoot fuel delivery issues. 

You don't need an add-on filter; there is already one inside the fuel tube where it connects to the fuel tank. Replace the original filter for $5.80 list price. 

Avoid storing the snowblower with fuel in the tank or carburetor in the off-season; modern ethanol fuels decay more rapidly than older regular unleaded gasoline, even when treated with a stabilizer.

Get the serial number off the rear center frame of the unit and find you local Honda dealer here; I've also included a link to find a paper shop manual from Honda if you prefer DIY....

*Find A Honda Dealer*

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I can speak to the cost of an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner. If you go with an el-cheapo from wally world, you are looking at about $30-$40. When you add in the cost of the other parts needed to correct your issue, I think that you will find that you are closely approaching the price of a a new carb, one which will come pre-set.


----------

